# 5 weeks pregnant and put on 4 pounds?



## Em&#039;s

Hi Girls, 

I'm really worried as I've put on 4 pounds and I'm only 5 weeks pregnant. I did have or do have slight OHSS so I'm not sure if thats not helping. 

My tummy also looks 4 months pregnant. I'm normally a size 6-8 and cant get into any of my cloths. 

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hi Em's,

I can't reassure you, and don't have OHSS, but I did inflate rapidly very early on. I always got a bit bloated just before af was due, but it never went away and I just got wider.
I was size 8/10, and couldn't fit into many of my clothes very early on, and now can only fit into a couple of pairs of trousers that were far too big in the first place.

Perhaps the difference is more obvious with smaller people?   

I think in my case the weight gain is related to exercise (or the lack of it). Before my BFP I did about 2 hours brisk walking a day and lots of gardening. I was very active. Since then I have had such nausea and tiredness that I just can't do it, and I've become rather inactive, which can't have helped.

Emma,


----------



## Em&#039;s

Hi Emma, 

Thank you for the reply. 

How many weeks are you? I'm wondering if it's twins or I'm just FAT!


----------



## emmadaffodil

I'm 12+6 and just 1 baby for me.

Emma,


----------



## Karen-C

Hi girls

I too put on weight rather quickly in the first tri but must admit I did not stick to my usual slimming world healthy diet nor did I do much of any exercise  .  I ate what I wanted when I wanted and read in one of my twin books that mums to be who gained the most weight in the first tri gave birth to heavier healthier babes!  Whether this is true or not I'm not really sure!

At first I worried about weight gain but things seemed to have slowed down a bit now even tho I am still eating loads.  Not exactly sure what I weighed when I started tx as my weight had gone up a bit due to losing my grandfather but I think I have gained a total of around a stone and a half so far .... maybe a wee bitty more but not more than two stone!

A bit excited right now as I have actually just felt bubbs kick for the first time!!!!!   Have been feeling movement for ages, the flutters and sensations like bubbles popping but not actually been able to feel anything when resting hand on tum!  It's fab!!!!!!  Guys in the office are gonna think me weird if I sit with my hands down my skirt holding my belly all afternoon!    

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## chezza

Hi Ems

I put on weight early which I think was down to my ohss, but once that had settled down I had lost the weight again and it hasn't gone up much now.

Don't worry about it, you might not put on any now for ages.

Cheryl x


----------



## Maarias

Hi Em's
I put on about 4-5 lbs while undergoing treatment, and since then have just ballooned. I didn't have OHSS, but did have very responsive ovaries, so got very bloated. This died down after a bit, but I actually looked nearly as pregnant as I do now at nearly 18wks, except now my tummy feels a lot firmer rather than just being bloated!! 
Don't worry about it, I do think that the smaller you are the quicker you'll show - I started off about a size 10 - I haven't fitted into most of my stuff for about 6-7 wks now, and am having to wear maternity stuff already.
I agree with what others have said about being active - I used to go to the gym 3 times a week, but haven't been at all since about July - I'm sure this is part of the reason I've put on so much.
I'm trying to go swimming now, and try and fit in walks whenever I can, but am too scared to do anything more strenous than that.
I do know how you feel though, I looked at pics of myself from our summer holiday yesterday very depressing - I look like a different person now.
All I can say is try and enjoy it - it's the perfect excuse to eat what you want    
Maria x


----------



## Saggy

Hi Ems,
I am 4 weeks since e/t, or do we call it 6 weeks pregnant now!?!!
I have't ballooned yet but have lost about 5lb since all the treatment stopped, so I'm sure it'll start soon.

I am pleased to find someone else in the early stages everyone else seems to be well past first trimester in these boards, maybe we should start a 1st trimester Oct '05 board.

Have you got your first scan booked?
Mines on the 14th. Quite nervous, I'm having quite a few twinges and keep thinking its ectopic and since I've only got one tube that would be particularly unlucky!! Any pains for you?

If you want to reply on a new oct'05 board I'll look out for it and speak tou you soon!

LOL
Sarah xx


----------



## Em&#039;s

Hi Sarah, 

Yes you are 6 weeks pregnant, I'm 5 weeks today... I have my scan booked for the 15th day after yours! I really didn't want to have a scan I would have liked to wait until 8-9 weeks. I HATE SCANS! 

I have no pain I don't feel sick, I don't feel pregnant either. I woke up this morning and thought the babies stop growing and that's why I don't feel pregnant?! 

My boobs are LARGE, and as for my tummy, WELL!! 

Could you be having twins?

EM's


----------



## jane12

Hi EMs

I know how you feel.

I put on 5 pounds straight off but do not seem to have put on much more since then and I was very bloated.

OHSS maybe still be having a bit of an effect.

I also get irritable bowel so this makes me bloated anyway.

And guess what I am pregnant with twins 11 weeks now and was showing by 7 weeks.

So you never know could be twins or your body just has this reaction to all the pregnancy hormones.

Take care and do not worry.

Jane12


----------



## FEW

hi Ems

everyone is different but like you I was really bloated and didnt fit into any of my clothes from about seven weeks, I suffered with lots of burping so at least I knew I was full of wind!!! I am not sure about the OHSS but I do know that you can gain lots of weight very quickly and then it will slow, most of it at this stage is fluid retention much like we get before AF is due so try not to worry, the pregnancy symptoms start when they are ready and some don't get any at all so don't worry if you get none just count yourself lucky.

finally check out my piccy and you can see I have stayed big for my dates but I am very short and have been reasuured I am not odd!! and the baby yes theres only one is not huge it is just the way S/he lays the only way is out!!!!

good luck and congrats, try to enjoy

Fran


----------



## Em&#039;s

Hi Girls, 

Thank you for all your replies. I'm just worried about everything! My last pregnancy I started feeling sick at 8 weeks so I think I'm just  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for my scan on the 15th! 

Still they say if you put on weight all over it's normally a girls!! 

Thank you 

EM's


----------



## Karen-C

Don't believe that old chestnut girls!!!!

I have put on weight on belly, bum and thighs and I am carrying two boys!!!!  

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Saggy

Hi Ems,

You never know about twins do you, my HCG was 344 on day 14 which is borderline for both!!!

Still having odd twinges now and then, probably the cyclogest and hopefully things expanding!!!

Where are you from?

Speak soon
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Em&#039;s

Hi Sarah, 

My HCG levels on day11 was 139  I really don't think I've got twins. I had twins first time round and the difference is amazing! Although they say no pregnancy is the same? I had very faint pos day 9-10-11 my first pregnancy on day 9 I was a defo pregnant! 

Who knows?! I'm based in Sutton and you?

Goodness imagine if your having twins??  

EM's x


----------



## Saggy

Hi Ems, 

I'm going to post a new topic for us and maybe we can get a group of fellow oct'05 first trimesters!!

I live in Surbiton, is your Sutton the London one? Not far away if you are!!!

Speak to you soon on new board, how brave we are!!!

LOL
Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## Saggy

Hi Ems

I did that new post but the administrator deleted it, saying it would be too much with all new topics and questions! Oh well speak to you soon!

LOL
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Em&#039;s

Hi Sarah, 

Did you have your scan? All ok? 1 baby or 2? 

I had my scan yesterday and guess what TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Imagine if your having twins too, that would be really funny. 

EMs


----------

